# 309A wanting to go into 442A



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm currently a first year 309A apprentice. If i get my 309A ticket. What can i do to get into 442A without doing an apprenticeship all over again.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I did first year in Ontario and at that time I recall being told that to get a 442A as a 309A journeyman you have to take 442A Advanced trade school, work something like 2000 hours while registered as a 442A and then write the exam.


----------

